# Planning my Christmas present - Nikon D200



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I am ready to upgrade to a decent digital SLR and have decided on the Nikon D200 with 18-200 VR lens. Still gonna keep my Canon SD500 as its small and does take nice pics, esp outdoors.

I will be using it for family photos (indoor and outdoor), outdoor events, car shots, nature shots, etc. 

I've seen examples of shots with this combination and they are outstanding.

I know that Nikon is coming out with a new D-SLR soon that will slot a tad below this one, maybe the price will come down by Christmas? Or am I dreaming?

So, my questions:

1. I will need a speedlight - any recommendations? I am very unimpressed with the indoor pics taken with my SD500 - it doesn't seem to like low light. 

2. Any particular recommendations for CF cards? Are microdrives faster than normal CF cards?

3. Is the 18-200 VR lens the best choice for what I am looking to do?


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

IIRC, you need either the SB-600 or SB-800 to get into their latest iTTL system. I am happy with one SB-800 (and my old treasured SB-24 with a Wein Peanut slave-sensor) except for how friggin' expensive it is. I was NOT happy that Nikon saw fit to nearly force uus to buy one of these new flashes to work with a D70.

I might have been just as happy with the SB-600 for most of my flash purpose (about 75% daylight fill-flash, 20% indoor product shots, and 5% informal portraits). It is lighter, smaller, cheaper, and still has plenty of output (on the SB-800 I'm often running -1 to -3 stop adjustment for more-natural fill). The SB-800 is much more expensive but you get some more power and it can be used as a "iTTL commander" for multiple iTTL flashes (e.g if I get a SB-600 later). Any use with my SB-24 is still a very-manual often-frustrating system. The SB-800 came with a cute little plastic stand that I find useful to hold my SB-24 for tabletop shots.

I do like the tiny bouncer built into the SB-800. I compared portrait results versus my various Lumiquest flash modifiers and, in a room with a low-enough white ceiling, that tiny bouncer works well. I haven't needed to use the "fifth battery" adapter (for faster recharge) but I might next time I cover a friend's wedding. I've used the included color-adjustment filters a couple of times. They seem to work fine but I try to avoid mixed-light colors.

Last I heard, microdrives were slower than fast CF cards and draw more battery power. Check the specs on the D200 and determine the fastest CF speed it supports. Buying faster-than-that doesn't help in-camera but it might with a fast card reader at your PC.

What I see on Nikonians and elsewhere suggests that 18-200 VR is an adequate walking-around lens. I don't own it. I remain stunned by the quality of my 18-70 kit lens and skeptical about super-wide zoom range lenses.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

You'll find tons of lens reviews for Nikon and Canon lenses at this website:

http://www.photozone.de/8Reviews/index.html

Beware of paralysis by analysis.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> I am ready to upgrade to a decent digital SLR and have decided on the Nikon D200 with 18-200 VR lens. Still gonna keep my Canon SD500 as its small and does take nice pics, esp outdoors.
> 
> I will be using it for family photos (indoor and outdoor), outdoor events, car shots, nature shots, etc.
> 
> ...


Hokeynut:

Here are two links that you will find invaluable:

Nikkor Lenses: http://www.nikonians.org/cgi-bin/dcforum/dcboard.cgi?az=list&forum=DCForumID6&conf=DCConfID3

Nikon D200: http://www.nikonians.org/cgi-bin/dcforum/dcboard.cgi?az=list&forum=DCForumID202&conf=DCConfID3

You won't be dissapointed with the D200. The 18-200 VR is a great walk around lens. If you want to save a few $$, the Nikon "D80" is going to be announced in the next week.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> 1. I will need a speedlight - any recommendations? I am very unimpressed with the indoor pics taken with my SD500 - it doesn't seem to like low light.


I picked up an SB-800 to go with my D200 and have been pleased with the limited uses to which I put it. Generally, it seems to be pretty similar to the SB-26 I used with my N70, featurewise, at least.


> 2. Any particular recommendations for CF cards? Are microdrives faster than normal CF cards?


Can't say that it matters that much. I took a Lexar 133x with me to AirVenture 2006 and picked up a (rated slower) Delkin there when I ran out of space. Both are 4GB. For my shooting (static planes and planes in the air), I couldn't see a difference. Of course, until you fill the buffer, the write speed doesn't matter all that much.


> 3. Is the 18-200 VR lens the best choice for what I am looking to do?


I was really pleased to have the 18-200 with me. It shot everything I wanted except for being a bit short for some of the aerial shots. 300mm would have been better. For everyday walking around, I find the 18-200 range to be perfect.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Spectre said:


> I picked up an SB-800 to go with my D200 (big snip)


No more Coolpix, Peter?


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, the Coolpix is there for when I don't feel like lugging around a bag of equipment, but no, no more Coolpix in general. I can't believe how much nicer it is to have a fast camera with more flexible glass. :thumbup: I guess I had forgotten the joys of SLRs when I moved to the Coolpix from the N70.


----------

